# My new Octavia vrs.



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Picked this up on Monday and couldn't be happier with it.

First ever brand new car and love the new car smell inside. What I didn't like was the dealers attempt at washing and getting it ready for sale.

First thing I did was give it a good wash and polish and then sealed it up until I can get a bit more time to give it the full works.

Products used where ....

Dodo juice shampoo
Sonax profline perfect finish polish
Sonax polymer net shield. ...

Excuse the rubbish photos.......















Plans for it are to fit the black pack grille surround, front and rear mudflaps and to debadge the rear.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

That is a really nice colour, looks great


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Lovely car mate, do like them seats.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great,the colour is great too :thumb:


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

These skodas look really nice, great car and great job


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Skoda's have come on leaps and bounds and this is no exception, enjoy the car fella. :thumb: :car:


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

Great colour and very underrated bus.


----------



## Filtrum (Dec 31, 2010)

That is very nice!!


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Thanks for all the comments. It really is a nice motor. 

When I get chance to get it properly detailed I will post up some better pictures. 

It feels very quick already even though we are trying to stay below 4000rpm.


----------



## Mike! (Jul 3, 2010)

I've driven a few Octavia hire cars, they're nice places to be, so I can imagine these are a lot of fun! Love the colour as well


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice looking motor.


----------



## floydian1 (Mar 31, 2016)

Nice car!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That's lovely. 

Health to drive. 

Cooks


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, epic Skoda, they do say the new smell is from the glues and sealants that's why it only lasts a while.


----------



## monkeyboy24 (Nov 28, 2008)

These look great and what a colour very nice


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Good choice :thumb:

A word of warning the B pillars are an absolute mare to keep swirl free!


----------



## 50spence (Sep 22, 2015)

Love these. I currently have a mk2 but have one of these in my sights. Great cars!!


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

That looks fantastic, I love the seats, it looks like they have tried to copy Recaro design 

It amazes me that there are still people around who will turn there noses up at Skoda just because of the name...I was talking to a guy at work last week....ad he sort of pulled a face and said "yeah well it's still a Skoda!" :wall:


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

Quality! what sort of mpg u getting out of it?


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Dawesy90 said:


> Quality! what sort of mpg u getting out of it?


I was getting 37mpg on a run to Aberdeen the other day. Not going slow but not giving it the beans either.

You can tell it's got a bit of power to give though.


----------



## 50spence (Sep 22, 2015)

Petrol or diesel?


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Petrol.


----------



## Liam-R32 (Feb 13, 2016)

Great colour and those seats look cool! Top work.


----------



## 50spence (Sep 22, 2015)

Petrol are best. Chipping it puts them in nuts mode!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Looks good, nice colour for it and finally Skoda have fitted some decent seats into a VRS product!

Are they the standard wheels?

Chris


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Very nice car. The colour really suits it. I love Skodas.


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

The wheels are the standard spec 18" alloys. I think the compliment the colour of the car well. 

I've thought about a remap sometime in the future, revo are claiming 305bhp from a stage 1 map. Absolutely bonkers.


----------



## 50spence (Sep 22, 2015)

renton said:


> The wheels are the standard spec 18" alloys. I think the compliment the colour of the car well.
> 
> I've thought about a remap sometime in the future, revo are claiming 305bhp from a stage 1 map. Absolutely bonkers.


Jesus 305??? That will be epic lol


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Very nice mate. I had a face-lift mk1. Was impressed with it overall. I imagine newer ones are much better.


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

I've had my Race Blue VRS for a year now , love it 

Looks great in grey as well , quite stealthy


----------



## chummy325 (Jun 27, 2012)

very nice car love the seats


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Richf said:


> I've had my Race Blue VRS for a year now , love it
> 
> Looks great in grey as well , quite stealthy


It was between the race blue or quartz grey but in the end I preferred the stealthier look of the grey.


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Much less common for sure


----------



## ActionTracked (Mar 15, 2016)

Love the look of these octavias! The grey and black bits will look the business!


----------



## zsinankarabulut (Sep 13, 2014)

Looks great  color is awesome


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice!!!! Great choice


----------



## johny555ive (Mar 10, 2013)

lovely motor mate, grats on your first brand new motor and what a choice.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

looks very nice no wonder your happy with it, suprised it has a manual handbrake thought the group came with the e brake


----------



## Snowley (Jun 28, 2009)

Congrats on first new car - great choice too. Practical with plenty of reliable performance.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

MadOnVaux! said:


> That looks fantastic, I love the seats, it looks like they have tried to copy Recaro design
> 
> It amazes me that there are still people around who will turn there noses up at Skoda just because of the name...I was talking to a guy at work last week....ad he sort of pulled a face and said "yeah well it's still a Skoda!" :wall:


You try owning an alfa. Everyone wants to tell you how they always break down, even though they've never owned one or knew anyone who had. 
I had a fabia once, people were prejudiced about that also. 
Lovely car, looks a bit of a weapon.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Lovely motor, we've been considering one of these recently although the diesel variant. Looks stunning in that colour.


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

Beautiful car :thumb: love the colour
If I were in the market for a new car - I think a Skoda would most definately be on my list, especially a VRS, appart from the fact they are really really nice cars, the quality is excellent, but what your are also getting is fantastic value for money.

My dad got a new Superb a couple of years ago, and he says its one of the best cars he's ever had, and he's normally had Mercs & Audi's ! it lives up to its name, cos it does drive "superbly"

Well done that man


----------



## WaxIsForWinners (Feb 2, 2014)

Nice car mate looks spot on!


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Love these 🏻 looks lovely!


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Nice...Can't beat that new car smell. Mine smell like tip now its 6 months old booo.

I had the MK2 VRS 2.0TFSi for 5.5 years..brilliant car although a bit noisy with road noise.


----------



## tom_jayy (Apr 19, 2015)

Loving the look of this, slightly wishing I'd gone for this colour on my Mk3 Fabia now... The black grille surround should finish it off nicely!


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

robertdon777 said:


> Nice...Can't beat that new car smell. Mine smell like tip now its 6 months old booo.
> 
> I had the MK2 VRS 2.0TFSi for 5.5 years..brilliant car although a bit noisy with road noise.


It is actually a little noisier than the mondeo it replaced however I think that is down to the Bridgestone tyres than anything.

Put my foot down properly the other day and my good did it take off !!

Averaged just shy of 41mpg on a 220 miles round trip around the west coast of Scotland the other day too.


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

Congrats on the new motor
Looks good in that colour


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

Lovely looking car. Yeah I swapped to a Yeti from a Golf and mates turned their noses up. I was fretting a tiny bit at the beginning, but we have grown to love the car..... it does everything.

In fact, we are so impressed, we have just ordered a Fabia as well.


----------



## Neil-B (Sep 27, 2015)

Looks quality, love the seats hope there as comfy as they look


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

renton said:


> It is actually a little noisier than the mondeo it replaced however I think that is down to the Bridgestone tyres than anything.
> 
> Put my foot down properly the other day and my good did it take off !!
> 
> Averaged just shy of 41mpg on a 220 miles round trip around the west coast of Scotland the other day too.


They can be great on Fuel, I used to get well over 40mpg on a regular run from Brum to Carlisle. And about 29-33mpg in normal driving.

I went through 4 makes of tyre of mine and none made a huge change to the noise. There are some people on Briskoda forum who got decent results by putting foam sound deadening panels along boot floor, boot sides and under rear bench. Cheap and worth a try.

You get used to it until you get in another car. I used an old 7 series (55 plate) whilst I had mine for about a week.....Jesus it was like driving a library compared to mine.


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

So ... Mud flaps fitted.....



I'm going to have a play with some different polishes as I feel there is more to come from the paint.

Although it's very shiny it just seems a little dull with not a lot of flake pop evident. Could that be down to the way I'm using the Sonax perfect finish ?

Ivr also got some megs ultimate compound, megs 205 and also some menzerna final finish ? 
Which would be best ??

Thoughts appreciated.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice looking car there renton

Has an aggressive look, but sleeper look at the same time.
Like it. :thumb:


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Black pack front grille fitted......

Before ..



After...







I've also fitted the gloss black boot lip protector....





Not sure about it to be honest.

Next job is to debadge the rear.

Cheers.


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Good looking car :thumb:


----------



## johny555ive (Mar 10, 2013)

very nice indeed, good looking wagon


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

I have looked at those bumper plates for my Yeti and if they don't go rearward enough to go over and slightly round the lip of the bumper you still risk damage IMO?


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Stunning VRS mate , love the colour and spec and much prefer your wheels to those newer 1's that seem to be on some of the VRS's now. The front grill just finishes the front end off nicely


----------



## Top Banana (Oct 26, 2010)

Cy-Zuki said:


> I have looked at those bumper plates for my Yeti and if they don't go rearward enough to go over and slightly round the lip of the bumper you still risk damage IMO?


best place to look is rearguards, got one for the wife's Ibiza to stop the dog scratching the paint getting in and out of the boot and its curves over the bumper edge. http://www.rearguards.co.uk/


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

Top Link! - thanks Top Banana! Just what I was after.


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

As Im off on my travels with work for four months I decided to give the Octavia a massive clean and protection session....

Not polished but given a coat of Sonax Polymer Net Shield and then a coat of my favourite sealant Serious Performance Ultra 1000P, Wheels were sealed with the same product.

The inside got a good clean and was protected by Gtechniq C6 which leaves a nice matte finish.(sorry no pics)

IVe also debadged the boot but left the VRS badge......











When I get back in September Im going to look into some sort of Ceramic or hardshell coating as the road outside our house is next to a main road that they are building a new housing estate on so as you can imagine the car is constantly covered in dust and crap so I want something to give the paint a good cover as we plan on keeping the car for a long while.

Any recommendations??


----------

